# In puppy play pen or out



## cocos mommy (Apr 3, 2005)

I bought a puppy play pen off from Home Shopping Network. I was wondering if I should leave the puppy pads in the playpen and have him go in their after playtime, eating, etc...(shut the gate) or leave the pads out. Todays my first day with him and I don't want to confuse him.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

To answer your question, here is my experience with puppy pads in a puppy play pen: I have a puppy play pen for Catcher. When he first came home, I put him in the pen with his "stuff" and a potty pad. He thought the pad was a great toy and he would chew it and shake it, etc. I called the company that makes the pads to ask if they had any solution to this behavior and they didn't and they said to be sure and not let him eat the pad's plastic backing. So, I didn't feel comfortable any more with not watching him every moment in his play pen. I got the "frame" for the pads and Catcher loved playing with that also. I tried "bitter this" and "bitter that" and nothing kept him away from the pads. 

SO, I removed the pads from his play pen. There were times when he would pee in his pen but it was so easy to clean up and it wasn't damaging anything. And without the pad in the pen, he has a lot more room to play. Now at 11 months, he no longer pees in his pen at all.... I'm not sure how he figured out he wasn't suppposed to. 

BTW his main place for his pads is in my laundry room and he never has bothered those pads.


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

I use the ex-pen in conjunction with the cabana (crate). Our puppy is still "in training" so she has times when she is in the cabana with the door shut. Once her "nap" is over, we take her outside to potty. She spends most of the day now in the play yard with the cabana door wide open. She potties at regular times....7 am, 11:30 am, 5 pm, 8 pm and 11pm. She hasn't had an "accident" for over a week now, and I'm crossing my fingers that we'll have continued success. She is a bit over 7 months. If she does have an accident, the pen we have has a mat as its floor, so it is very easy to clean up. Also, I have three kids and when we have friends over to visit, the play yard is a must. How old is your puppy? Are you going to train to go outdoors, or are you going to train for indoor potty?


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

If you are going to primarily paper train, then you can leave pads in the pen. I actually use the pen set farly small (2 x 4) covered with pads on the bottom and put the pup in their for potty time and as soon as he goes the door opens and he gets the run of the kitchen. Both of my last 2 Malt puppies would move/mess the pen so I crated them when I was not home. If your dog doesn't destroy the pen, you can put water/bed/toys on one end and a pad on the other.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JMM_@Apr 15 2005, 10:04 AM
> *If you are going to primarily paper train, then you can leave pads in the pen. I actually use the pen set farly small (2 x 4) covered with pads on the bottom and put the pup in their for potty time and as soon as he goes the door opens and he gets the run of the kitchen. Both of my last 2 Malt puppies would move/mess the pen so I crated them when I was not home. If your dog doesn't destroy the pen, you can put water/bed/toys on one end and a pad on the other.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=52882*


[/QUOTE]

I guess I use my pen in the opposite way.... it is where Catcher eats and plays when I can't watch him since I don't have a puppy safe room. (If the room has walls it is not safe from him.... he chews everything!) So, after he is in there a while, I take him to his potty area..... 

With my first Maltese, Rosebud, I used a pen just for her potty. I would do like you suggest in your post ... I had pads in there and when it was potty time I put her in there and when she went I would take her out.


----------



## dhodina (Apr 1, 2005)

Just a question for those of you who have male dogs and use pads. How do they use them if they lift their leg? Also any suggestions on how to let a older dog who is housebroken know it is ok to go potty on the pads? Or should we stick to outside only?


----------



## miko's mommy (Feb 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dhodina_@Apr 15 2005, 10:30 AM
> *Just a question for those of you who have male dogs and use pads.  How do they use them if they lift their leg?  Also any suggestions on how to let a older dog who is housebroken know it is ok to go potty on the pads?  Or should we stick to outside only?
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=52934*


[/QUOTE]

I don't know about swtiching them to wee wee pads when older, but we have a male who does lift his leg outside but is paper trained and has NEVER lifted his leg inside the home (or marked ever).


----------



## dhodina (Apr 1, 2005)

I just thought that it would be nice if Tunder would use the pads when we are traveling.... I have taken him with me on one business trip already and plan for him to accompany me on all of them. It would make life in the hotel much easier. He is still on the no accident streak since we brought him home.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by okw+Apr 15 2005, 01:39 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't know about swtiching them to wee wee pads when older, but we have a male who does lift his leg outside but is paper trained and has NEVER lifted his leg inside the home (or marked ever).
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=52935
[/B][/QUOTE]
Catcher is exactly the same.... no lifting or marking inside.... lifting when outside.

Dhodina: To let a dog know it is OK to go... try this: As he is "going" say a word... I use "Hurry Up"... just as he starts to go. Do this a lot and of course praise him. Then you can use this word inside to let him know to "go"... he'll associate that word with "going". When I want Catcher to go, I just say, "Hurry Up" and point to the pads and he goes. He is so short that even if he did lift his leg inside I think the pee would still be on the pad.....


----------



## dhodina (Apr 1, 2005)

In the past two weeks Tunder has put the phrase "go potty" with his trips outside. He will wander around outside til I tell him to go potty, he will pee right where he is then. I have tried telling him to go potty when he is on the pad but he looks at me like "DUH I am inside, we don't pee inside". What do you think about putting him outside on the pad, then slowly moving it inside?


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by dhodina_@Apr 15 2005, 01:54 PM
> *What do you think about putting him outside on the pad, then slowly moving it inside?
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=52941*


[/QUOTE]
That sounds like a great idea to me...... I'd just keep saying the "go potty" a few times when he is on the pad (inside and out)..... he may just need to make sure that is what you mean!!


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Kallie/Catcher's Mom_@Apr 15 2005, 12:08 PM
> *I guess I use my pen in the opposite way.... it is where Catcher eats and plays when I can't watch him since I don't have a puppy safe room. (If the room has walls it is not safe from him.... he chews everything!) So, after he is in there a while, I take him to his potty area.....
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=52933*


[/QUOTE]

I use mine the same way. Lexi is in there when I'm not home. She is trained to go potty outside. She has only had a couple of accidents in the pen.



> _Originally posted by Kallie/Catcher's Mom+Apr 15 2005, 12:55 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That sounds like a great idea to me...... I'd just keep saying the "go potty" a few times when he is on the pad (inside and out)..... he may just need to make sure that is what you mean!!








<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=52943
[/B][/QUOTE]

I think this would work. I've heard the reverse of this used when training a paper trained dog to go potty outside. Its worth a shot.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

My little ones who are paper trained pick up a leg, but are never allowed to urinate on verticle surfaces so we don't have a problem with them missing the papers. 

You can put a 2 liter soda bottle filled with water in the middle of the pad and tape a pad around that.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JMM_@Apr 15 2005, 03:41 PM
> *My little ones who are paper trained pick up a leg, but are never allowed to urinate on verticle surfaces so we don't have a problem with them missing the papers.
> 
> You can put a 2 liter soda bottle filled with water in the middle of the pad and tape a pad around that.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=52982*


[/QUOTE]

Jackie, just in case I need this info..... how do you keep them from urinating on vertical services?


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

I never let them do it. We do to the commons across the street which is just grass to potty outdoors and I don't allow marking indoors. If they don't start, they don't get in the habit. They will still half squat/lift one leg, but not on anything.


----------

